# Whys my threads getting deleted????



## woozor (Oct 23, 2011)

Id like to know why every time I make a WTB thread in classifieds section Its getting deleted. I'm using the guidelined layout so whats going on?????????????


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/73974-new-classified-rules-must-read.html


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 23, 2011)

It's funny when everyone reads the rules for the format but somehow completely bypasses the large notice at the top indicating what makes you a contributing member.


----------

